# Getting pregnant through "pull out" method



## Blondeone

i was just wondering how many of u have become pregnant through using the pull out method. me and my boyfriend have done this for the past 8 months we know its not safe (we use condoms most the time though) but i havent yet fallen pregnant but this month my period is taking its time to arrive so....


----------



## Sarah88

Is this a planned pregnancy? Using the pull out method whilst knowing that it is not effective makes it sound like you are trying for a baby. I'm not condoning or judging, just asking.


----------



## moomin_troll

i no a friend of mine got pregnant doing this so its best not to do it unless u are fine with getting pregnant


----------



## NewToThis_x

Yeah as above not realiable really..a friend of mine got pregnant using 'the pull out' method after using it only a few times..


----------



## Kimboowee

My friend and her bf used this method and she now has two kids...


----------



## Abblebubba

If you are not TTC this method is very very unrelieable i was using this method since i was thirteen silly of me i know but i had used it for three years and not got pregnant so i thought it was safe, then i got pregnant twice in less than 6 months, how wrong was i? i wouldnt suggest this method unless you are not trying to prevent getting pregnant imo.


----------



## teen mummy

thats how i got pregnant
xxx


----------



## shaunanicole

That's how I got pregnant as well.


----------



## Abblebubba

Yeah not suggested unless you are ready for a baby and to accept the responsibilities, not judging anyone by the way just letting you girlies know that method may seem like it is working but one day it will shock you, and cause extra hurdles, :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

No matter what age when u no there is a risk to using no contraception you are asking for trouble whether u want to get pregnant or not i dont think this is a good thing to do. yeah i have done it and didnt get pregnant but i was so worried after i never did it again.

I think soon as u become sexualy "active" u shud start using the pill cuz lets face it there are times wen everyone doesnt use a condom and its good to be backed up!


----------



## nikky0907

Hun, there is a ton of birth control methods out there to use... I recommed you talk to your gyno about it.

It's not very realiable and it's only a matter of time before you 'get carried away' or slip up.


----------



## nadupoi

We used the pull out method for quite a few months, also. Luckily, I never got pregnant. But I was put on the pill as soon as I could get my mom to agree. If you're not ready to be pregnant, don't take your chances.


----------



## starah

I'm not a teen but that is how I got pregnant. And we only did that maybe 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Genna

moomin_troll said:


> I think soon as u become sexualy "active" u shud start using the pill cuz lets face it there are times wen everyone doesnt use a condom and its good to be backed up!

that retched pill didn't do jack for me!! :dohh: And I took it consistently, it's still a good idea to use condoms EVEN if you're taking the pill, because the pill isn't 100%, also...you never know if that person has any std's, ect. I wasn't using condoms because I knew where my OH had been, and we were only being "intimate" with each other (he was my OH for 3 years).. Also, after time, your body gets accustom and use to the dosage of hormones in a particular Birth Control, so it's a good idea to raise up the amount every few months, but most doctors will do this anyway. :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

Genna said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> I think soon as u become sexualy "active" u shud start using the pill cuz lets face it there are times wen everyone doesnt use a condom and its good to be backed up!
> 
> that retched pill didn't do jack for me!! :dohh: And I took it consistently, it's still a good idea to use condoms EVEN if you're taking the pill, because the pill isn't 100%, also...you never know if that person has any std's, ect. I wasn't using condoms because I knew where my OH had been, and we were only being "intimate" with each other (he was my OH for 3 years).. Also, after time, your body gets accustom and use to the dosage of hormones in a particular Birth Control, so it's a good idea to raise up the amount every few months, but most doctors will do this anyway. :hugs:Click to expand...

i was implying the pill is 100% effective im not that dim but its better than no protection


----------



## Genna

moomin_troll said:


> Genna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> I think soon as u become sexualy "active" u shud start using the pill cuz lets face it there are times wen everyone doesnt use a condom and its good to be backed up!
> 
> that retched pill didn't do jack for me!! :dohh: And I took it consistently, it's still a good idea to use condoms EVEN if you're taking the pill, because the pill isn't 100%, also...you never know if that person has any std's, ect. I wasn't using condoms because I knew where my OH had been, and we were only being "intimate" with each other (he was my OH for 3 years).. Also, after time, your body gets accustom and use to the dosage of hormones in a particular Birth Control, so it's a good idea to raise up the amount every few months, but most doctors will do this anyway. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i was implying the pill is 100% effective im not that dim but its better than no protectionClick to expand...

:saywhat: I wasn't implying that you were _dim_, simply adding on for the OP sake. Grief. :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if your 100% sure roughly when you ovulate each month, i dont see why using this method is to bad ( i maybe wrong though)
ive known girls fall pregnant this way, not best method if you dont want a kid!!


----------



## AP

to be honest is it really that much of a hassle to use protection? i cant say i was an angel as a teen bt lookin bk, its not hard to be safe? if u r avoiding pregnancy, just b sensible. x x


----------



## Serene123

It is possible to be pregnant. I myself am waiting to test because of this method. Periods late.. Test hun, and I hope you get the result you want


----------



## Blondeone

hi all thanks for the replys
no me and my OH arent trying to concieve, i was ment to have a doctors appointment a few weeks ago to go on the pill but when i rang up all the appointments had been taken by emergency and i never got round to ringing back to try another day ive been so busy and forgot! 
anyway about an hour ago i went to the toilet and had a spot of blood in my knickers, but that was all i got....im still waiting on my period which should have been due around 3/4 days ago so im wondering if this is implantation bleeding. im not too sure what to think atm i dont want to get paranoid over nothing:shrug:


----------



## moomin_troll

do a test anyways to put ur mind to rest :)


----------



## AP

Yeah I would do a test because your period may stay away even longer the more you stress x


----------



## Blondeone

how soon can i take a test after my period is due?


----------



## Genna

you can take a test before your period is due, hun :hugs: so since you are already late, you can most definitely test!


----------



## LilMama2be

I got pregnant from the pull out method.


----------



## Blondeone

hey all just an update ive had no bleeding since that once yesterday evening, no signs of period arriving either so i guess i will be taking a test tommorow. are all tests as good as each other or are some more reliable? i feel like im going to be disapointed if im not pregnant even though i was never TTC in the first place. but then if i am pregnant i have no idea how im going to deal with it :huh:


----------



## philly_bear24

Just a home test from your local supermarket/pharmacy will do fine hun. You might want to get 2 just to make sure. I hope you get the result you want xxx.


----------



## becstar

You can very easily get pregnant this way... Let us know how you go.


----------



## shaunanicole

Kepp us updated hun! :)


----------



## LilMama2be

keep us updated [:


----------



## Blondeone

i took a boots test and a clearblue digi test this morning....both came :bfn:.....but then where the hell is my period :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

we did this for nearly a year and were fine, the first time we didnt though.. i got pregnant, 
i know it wasnt very responsable though..


----------



## Panda_Ally

That how i got preggers... silly me!!


----------



## Elysian1c0

That's how we got pregnant...
I should have taken more responsibility for MY body, but I gave in to what OH wanted and he insisted that he was like...really good at it or some such nonsense...
Um...no.

Pulling out is a prescription for unplanned pregnancy, it may just take a few more tries with some people. But, I do think that pulling out combined with knowing your ovulation schedule and avoiding intercourse for a few days a month is much more effective. When you drink, though, that ovulation schedule goes out the window, and a few weeks later you're in the bathroom with a BFP wondering why you didn't just say "screw him, I'm going on the pill."

But now, we feel very blessed to have created this little life and are readily accepting the new responsibility.

Pulling out was invented by horny guys who knew NOTHING about how reproduction really worked.


----------



## lucy09

An old friend from high school got pregnant from the pull out method, i wouldn't recomend it unless your TTC


----------



## Sarah88

Did you take a test?


----------



## MoonMuffin

You can get PG from the pull out method because there is some sperm in the pre-cum. It just takes one spermy.


----------



## Pixxie

i wouldnt be here if pulling out worked lmao 

pre-cum is a bugger eh? :) xx


----------



## Blondeone

Sarah88 said:


> Did you take a test?

yeh it came back :bfn: at first i was really dissapointed even tho we wernt TTC i did start thinking as if i was pregnant. But now im so glad that i got my :bfn: as ive been thinking about it ALOT and ive finally got some sense into me that me having a child at this age would be a big mistake id have to rethink everything and i doubt me and OH would last long with a baby as he can be very immature (despite being 21). so now we are using protection ALWAYS and im going on the pill aswell to be super safe :D


----------



## kimfrye661

I got pregnant from the pull out method.


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I've been doing the pull out method with my boyfriend since we first started having sex with the exception of a few times when we used condoms but I haven't gotten pregnant yet. *shrugs* 

If you're really worried about getting pregnant or know you're not ready for it I would say get on the pill or use condoms or both.


----------



## xXroseXx

I did the same as Eyes On Fire for a while too, but i realised it would be so much easier and safer to just go and get an appointment at the doctors to get the pill. x


----------



## Eiroze

The Pull out method doesn't work as a guy's semen does come out way before he orgasms (pre-come) so effectively you've just been having sex with no contraception - which is asking to get pregnant. 

So it depends on fate and how furtile you are.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm pleased you got the result you wanted hon.

Changing the subject slightly... I'm curious why people would rely on pulling out to avoid pregnancy??

The word 'method' doesn't make sense - I don't understand what it's supposed to be a method for??


----------



## Blondeone

Seraphim said:


> I'm pleased you got the result you wanted hon.
> 
> Changing the subject slightly... I'm curious why people would rely on pulling out to avoid pregnancy??
> 
> The word 'method' doesn't make sense - I don't understand what it's supposed to be a method for??

im not too sure why people wud rely on pulling out i guess it jus seems the chances of getting pregnant from doing it that way to actually cming inside seems less! but tbh ive been very broody (and stupid!) for a while since me and OH have been together and therefore didnt seem to be acting botherd if i became pregnant or not. thankfully the pregnancy scare gave me the wake up call i needed and i am now 100% that i dont want to risk getting pregnant till i am in the right situation to have a baby (and at least 5 years older!) having the scare made me think about it for days and i realised how stupid i was to think i actually wanted a baby at this age and that i could afford one etc.
as for it being called the pull out "method" i have no idea!- i just rememeber reading it somewhere before.


----------



## Seraphim

Blondeone...

I remember that broodiness. It's scary to think of it now. Just how much it could influence reeeeeeeeeeally bad decisions. We all live and learn I guess :)

Infatuation with men is so crippling at certain times of your life ;D

I hope I don't sound judgmental... I'm more thinking back to my own experiences and just seeing it all through the scary eyes of hindsight ;)

I guess the next thing will be that bubs is a girl, and I have to watch her go through it all over again ;D

xx


----------



## Marian

I don't know why people would use the pull-out method, because it just seems lazy and stupid to me. I don't mean to be judgmental about those of you who regularly use this "method," but if you aren't looking to get pregnant, it's a really stupid "method" to use. Maybe many people use it because they're sort of in denial about the high chances of becoming pregnant this way. Others often say they don't like to use a condom (but then why not get on the pill?). I understand using it every once and a while when you sort of get caught up in the moment and don't have any other form of bc at the time.


----------



## Eyes On Fire

For me I use the pull out method (not sure why it's called method either) because I'm not actively trying to get pregnant but I'm not trying to prevent it from happening either. We both want kids and we're financially able to handle one but we want to do the whole marriage thing first then kids. That's really the only reason I don't use protection because I know regardless we'd be able to care for the child. However, I think it's really silly for people to use this "method" when they don't want a child nor do they have the ability to care for a child. Just my opinion on the pull out method and an explanation why I use it.


----------



## AP

Surely its a case of you are trying or you are preventing, theres no in between?? Marian i'm with you, I dont get it!


----------



## Seraphim

I think there can be religious/moral implications too.
And although it doesn't make perfect sense to me, I respect we're not all the same (as I'm sure all posters do)

I guess the reason I highlighted "method" is because it seems a more common term in the states (correct me if I'm wrong here) and I'm slightly nervous it's being sold as a 'prevention' or 'method' to younger people who think it must be enough of a measure just because it's widely recognised.


----------



## Marian

"Method" is just the term used for it, but it isn't actually being promoted as a viable form of prevention in the US. It's discouraged as a form of birth control/protection. It's just the terminology. I think many people do see it as a method of preventing pregnancy though. Why else would they pull out? So it is a method for something, although it isn't necessarily a great one. The word "method" doesn't have to mean something works! It's just like there are many methods of doing things, but some work better than others. Pulling out can be an effective method, but isn't one I'd condone or trust.


----------



## CurlySue

If a person doesn't want to risk pregnancy then I don't understand why they use this pull out technique. Surely taking the pill is more effective/less risky?


----------



## Amber(L)

after reading the replies..
im now very worried
my period is late..
over two weeks late..
and my menstrual cycle is normally very consistent.
looks like theres a trip to the doctors on the way for me..
:dohh:


----------



## cinnamum

i used the pull out method for a year and a half, never got caught thank god! x


----------



## Eiroze

x


----------



## CurlySue

Condoms are readily available in chemists so naivety is no excuse, really, in some sense. If a person is emotionally mature enough to have sex they should be mature enough to take precautions. You're taught at a very young age that condoms stop pregnancy. You can get condoms in public toilets, after all. It's either wear a "Rubber Jonny" or end up risking an unwanted pregnancy. How many times did I hear my younger brother tell me 'pulled out' because he hated the feel of condoms? How many times did I want to deck him for that, especially since his girlfriend at Age Sixteen already had one abortion because he was 'pulling out'.

He learned. Eventually. But it wasn't without cost.


----------



## pennysbored

The pull out method is not a method. What can be used, although its bot even close to fool proof, is the Rhythm method, where your ovulation is tracked, you don't do the deed the week you are ovulating, and you pull out the rest of the time.
And really, the only people who should be using that "method of birth control" are people who are prepared to deal with the consequences of pregnancy.
its just unprotected sex, otherwise. It might work for awhile, but thats just luck.


----------



## sarah1989

As long as a male parts are in arosal and close to your lady parts you can get pregnant, he doesnt even have to be inside you and using the pull out method. If he is anywhere near he can get you pg. Hope this helps!!


----------



## AP

CurleySue I really agree with you there.


----------



## NoSpringChick

We have used pulling out for what? 8 ish years and never got pregnant - the 2 times we actively tried to get pregnant we did!

You could say the method works for us, but now I would be scared to rely on it knowing how easy I get pregnant!!

Why wont I go on the pill? I dont want to fill my body with hormones.
Why not use condoms? Neither of us like them and they make me a bit sore.

Bit unsure now what to go for...


----------



## Samanthavv

I don't use birth control at all. I refuse to put the chemicals in my body. They mess with me way too much. But just because I don't use hormonal birth control, or birth control devices (like IUDs) dosen't mean I don't use any birth control methods.

I use a combination of SEVERAL different birth control methods.

I used https://www.mycycle.com to keep track of all of my cycle details, for ALL of these methods. It's easy to use and best of all, FREE!

A little warning though, these methods will NOT work on someone who is very irregular. Slightly irregular, it might be fine, but if your cycles are all over the place, I wouldn't recommend these methods.

Method #1: Calendar Method
This is one of the OLDEST methods out there, and is based on the idea that in a woman who has a 28 day cycle, she is fertile on day 14. However, this VARIES woman to woman. So, the best thing to do, is to keep track of your cycles in detail! If you use MyCycle, you'll be able to enter and record the days you start your period, how long your period lasts and what the flow is like. This is a great idea, even if you aren't planning to use the calendar method as a form of birth control. It's good to have a medical record of your menstrual cycles. Once you've been tracking your cycles for a while, you should have a fairly good idea when you're fertile, and should avoid unprotected intercourse three days before and three days after your fertile period. I would NOT recommend this for people who are irregular.

Method #2: Daily Cervical Mucous Checks
Sounds gross, but the "wetness" you get down there, is actually cervical mucous. Doing daily checks (with clean, washed hands) can be beneficial in determining fertility. Simply get some of the wetness on your hands (you don't need a lot, and you may have to put your finger up there a little) and check the consistancy. If it's white, and creamy and dosen't seem sticky then you're most likely not fertile. If it's clear, looks somewhat similar to snot, and when you put it between your index finger and thumb and then pull apart, it sticks and creates strings (even a little) then you're fertile. You can track this on MyCycle as well.

Method #3: Basal Body Temperature
This method is a little more complicated, but do a little researching online, and you can use your basal body temperature to predict fertility. You simply buy a basal thermometer, and before you get up or even start moving in the morning (after a minimum of 4 hours of sleep) take your temperature (you'll need to keep your thermometer on your nightstand to avoid getting up to get it!) and when your temperature starts indicating ovulation, avoid unprotected intercourse! You can record this temperature on mycycle, and it will automatically chart and graph it for you, making it easier to recognize the temperature spikes and drops.

Method #4: Ovulation Predictor Kits
For about the same price as birth control pills, you can buy ovulation predictor kits in bulk from https://www.accuratepregnancytests.com The strips are the cheapest and most economical, and are easy to use, and just as accurate as the rest of them. These tests work just like a pregnancy test. You don't need to take any until towards the middle of your cycle, but I try to keep up with it, and take one every day, just in case. You take the test in the afternoon (generally around 3 or 4 o'clock) and like a pregnancy test, wait three to five minutes for a result. The test detects the lutenizing horomone, which is released shortly before ovulation. If there is only one line on the test, then you are not releasing any of the LH, and cannot get pregnant. However, if there are two lines, you should NOT have unprotected sex. The second line will (at first) show up very faint, and should get darker, day by day until ovulation, and then lighten significantly and disappear afterwards.

Like I said, none of these methods are guaranteed. They've worked for me (when I've used them) and it's relatively easy to manage, especially if you use Mycycle, to record everything. And if you're showing any fertile signs on any of the methods, use a backup method, like condoms, or abstain!


----------

